# 1 Day Late



## Sambatiki

Hi Girlies,

Im officially 1 day late. However not getting too excited as yesterday I had :witch: like cramps, and really so so tearful. Im normally like clock work so its a bit strange that :witch: hasn't shown her ugly face!! :rofl: This should be my 2nd :witch: since the MC. I very much doubt I'll be getting that :bfp: but who knows..... A girl can dream....... 

Just thought Id share with you all....... 

And...... Porkpie I know what you are going to say before you even say it!! :rofl: :test: :test: :test:


----------



## porkpie1981

Sambatiki said:


> Hi Girlies,
> 
> Im officially 1 day late. However not getting too excited as yesterday I had :witch: like cramps, and really so so tearful. Im normally like clock work so its a bit strange that :witch: hasn't shown her ugly face!! :rofl: This should be my 2nd :witch: since the MC. I very much doubt I'll be getting that :bfp: but who knows..... A girl can dream.......
> 
> Just thought Id share with you all.......
> 
> And...... Porkpie I know what you are going to say before you even say it!! :rofl: :test: :test: :test:

:rofl::rofl::rofl:

what u havent yet? R u mad? :rofl:


Please please please


----------



## tillymum

Hope you get a :bfp: do you have any symptoms? When I was pregnant I had cramps like AF cramps which made me think she was on her way when she didn't show I got a :bfp:. Fingers crossed!!


----------



## Sambatiki

Porkpie - You are so predictable!!! :rofl:

Tillymum - No other signs no aching boobs etc etc !! 

So if nothing by Monday I'll :test:!!


----------



## porkpie1981

Sambatiki said:


> Porkpie - You are so predictable!!! :rofl:
> 
> Tillymum - No other signs no aching boobs etc etc !!
> 
> So if nothing by Monday I'll :test:!!

nooooooooooooo test nowwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww:rofl:


----------



## Rah

porkpie1981 said:


> nooooooooooooo test nowwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww:rofl:

Please please please can you test?
I got so excited reading the title and now have to wait 48 hours to know!!!


----------



## fifi83

Good Luck :dust: x


----------



## NickyT75

Hi Hun :hi:
OMG! :test::test::test::dust:

I can't stand the suspense!! LOL xx


----------



## dizzy65

good luck!


----------



## shimmyshimmy

So I take it you are not waiting to try then. LOL!

Good luck, hope it is the result you are hoping for.

Shim,
xxx


----------



## Ann-Marie

oooh... exciting !! TEST :D


----------



## golcarlilly

OMG TEST NOW!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## maccy

Yes TEST!!!!!!!!!!!!! Don't do this to us, lol


----------



## LeaArr

w00t!! :test:


----------



## golcarlilly

Kerry where are you have you tested????


----------



## NickyT75

Argh! I cant believe she hasn't been on to let us know!!


----------



## Sambatiki

shimmyshimmy said:


> So I take it you are not waiting to try then. LOL!
> 
> Good luck, hope it is the result you are hoping for.
> 
> Shim,
> xxx

Im a WTTC'er In denial!! :rofl:


----------



## NickyT75

OMG! the suspense is killin me!! have you tested?? xx


----------



## Sambatiki

Hi Girlies,

Sorry but I don't have Internet at home and so updated you on saturday as I was at Mum's!! 

Still no AF. But trying not to get too excited!! Im soooo nervous as well.

If :witch: not here by Weds I promise I'll test!! 

:hug: 

Kerry


----------



## NickyT75

Argh!! I've been sittin here staring at my computer hardly able to breathe with anticipation!!

I can't believe you haven't tested... you must be dying to surely??!!

Ooooo Im SOOOO excited for you!! xx


----------



## Sambatiki

Hi Nicky

Yes and no. Im quite scared tbh. I also don't want to be disappointed :cry:. I'll see if DF will pick one up for me later.

Thanks for your support everyone has been FAB!!!


----------



## golcarlilly

Morning Kerry - OMG you HAVE to test - you are so mean!!!!!!!!! (only kidding, how are you feeling?) xx


----------



## Sambatiki

Hi Tracy - Fine, excited nervous scared etc etc You name a feeling and Im probably feeling it!! :rofl:


----------



## porkpie1981

:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:

u have to test. u have to test. u have to test. u have to test. u have to test. u have to test. u have to test. u have to test. u have to test. u have to test. u have to test. u have to test. u have to test. u have to test. u have to test. u have to test. u have to test. u have to test. u have to test. u have to test. u have to test. u have to test. u have to test. u have to test. u have to test. u have to test. u have to test. u have to test. u have to test. u have to test. u have to test. u have to test. u have to test. u have to test. u have to test. u have to test. u have to test. u have to test. u have to test. u have to test. u have to test. u have to test. u have to test. u have to test. u have to test. u have to test. u have to test. u have to test. u have to test. u have to test. u have to test. u have to test. u have to test. u have to test. u have to test. u have to test. u have to test. u have to test. u have to test. u have to test. u have to test. u have to test. u have to test. u have to test. u have to test. u have to test. u have to test. u have to test. 

again TEST


----------



## Sambatiki

Porkpie - :rofl: What you think I should :test: ???? Can you clarify!!! :rofl:

YOU ARE FAB !!!


----------



## porkpie1981

Sambatiki said:


> Porkpie - :rofl: What you think I should :test: ???? Can you clarify!!! :rofl:
> 
> YOU ARE FAB !!!

so when when when???????:rofl:


----------



## Sambatiki

About 16 hours time hun. Probably at my cottage in the bathroom over the toilet!! :rofl:


----------



## porkpie1981

Sambatiki said:


> About 16 hours time hun. Probably at my cottage in the bathroom over the toilet!! :rofl:

16 hrsssssssssssssssssssssssssss????????????????????

now now now


----------



## porkpie1981

only kidding :rofl:

So will u be doing it in the morning. Im on here between 6-7 when the we man gets me up so let me know asap ok:rofl:


----------



## Sambatiki

:rofl: Earliest I can get is 9am when I get to work. :cry: So you'll have to pop in then!!


----------



## tillymum

Hey Sambatiki, 
Hope the wicked :witch: stays away and you get a :bfp:


----------



## Sambatiki

Awww thanks Tillymum


----------



## Vickie

Good luck sambatiki!

:dust: :dust: :dust:


----------



## Sambatiki

Thanks Vicky.

Just hope it is a :bfp: Now!!


----------



## Chris77

Sam, I have my fingers crossed for you!


----------



## golcarlilly

OOh good luck for the morning hun!!


----------



## maccy

WHOA!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! U STILL HAVE NOT TESTED!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!




How far away is Oxfordshire from South Wales, i'll bring you one of mine :rofl:


----------



## Ann-Marie

:dohh:


----------



## Sambatiki

Well did the :test: this morning and .........

:bfn::bfn::bfn: :cry: Although I didn't think I was I am still gutted! 

As Im going to global gathering next month we won't now be ttc until august
:cry:

Thanks for everyones support 

MWAH xxxxx


----------



## NickyT75

Hey Kerry :hi:

Dont keep us waiting any longer!! :hug:


----------



## NickyT75

Sambatiki said:


> Well did the :test: this morning and .........
> 
> :bfn::bfn::bfn: :cry: Although I didn't think I was I am still gutted!
> 
> As Im going to global gathering next month we won't now be ttc until august
> :cry:
> 
> Thanks for everyones support
> 
> MWAH xxxxx

OMG! what brand did you use? :hugs:


----------



## Sambatiki

Clearblue Digital :cry: theyre quite good aren't they.


----------



## golcarlilly

Morning chick, sorry to hear you got :bfn: still there is hope though cos you can still not have enough of the pg hormone to show up? I would wait a few days and if :witch: not showed do another test :hugs:


----------



## Sambatiki

Will do hun. I just kind of got my hopes up a little bit. dykwim???


----------



## porkpie1981

:hugs: I would test in a few days if i was u as sometimes it can take a while to show


----------



## Sambatiki

:rofl: If no :witch: by Monday will :test: then. But going to 'try' and forget about it till then!! (Somehow!!)


----------



## LeaArr

:hug:
I know EXACTLY how you feel!!

~Lea~


----------



## Sambatiki

Lea - I know you do!!! Its horrible isn't it!!! Im back with you guys tho!!! Waiting til Aug!!


----------



## LeaArr

I think August is going to come so fast. I can't believe it's already the end of June!!


----------



## Sambatiki

I know!!!! Can't wait but I know that when it comes to the crunch I'll be crapping myself!! :rofl:


----------



## LeaArr

Sambatiki said:


> I know!!!! Can't wait but I know that when it comes to the crunch I'll be crapping myself!! :rofl:

:rofl: you and me both my friend.


----------



## Sambatiki

We'll get each other through it tho!!


----------



## buffycat

hey all - i'm back, and i have missed you all so terribly!

sambatiki.....i'm sorry to hear of the bfn.......when i saw the thread yesterday, i really was keeping my fingers crossed for you.....

take care though....

:hugs:


----------



## Sambatiki

Buffycat - Thanks hun. Missed you too btw. Have you had a nice time away??


----------



## buffycat

not been away....wish i had...!

have been really busy with work though. Am officially trying at the moment too, poor hubby doesn't know what's hit him! sometimes i wonder if we put too much pressure on ourselves after a mc?

really want that bfp before what would have been my due date (Sept)......

so, guess i am feeling a little low too.....

:shrug:


----------



## Sambatiki

Buffycat - Its so flippin hard!!!!! LOADS OF :dust: :dust: :dust: for you.


----------



## buffycat

oh thanks hun.....

just gets a bit much sometimes doesn't it?

you need to try and smile too.......

:hugs:


----------



## Sambatiki

Cheeese!!!!! :laugh2: Im trying but still disappointed even though we weren't even supposed to be trying!!


----------



## Sambatiki

STILL NO SIGN!!!!! ARRRRGGGGHHHHH Im going crackers here!!! will be 5 days tomorrow.
Really want the :witch: to come now :cry:


----------



## maccy

Sorry hun, but yeah I echo what the other girls have said, give it a bit longer and test again if it's a no show. xxx


----------



## dizzy65

hopefully u get a bfp soon :D good luck :D if still no sign u should test again :)


----------



## LeaArr

Sambatiki said:


> STILL NO SIGN!!!!! ARRRRGGGGHHHHH Im going crackers here!!! will be 5 days tomorrow.
> Really want the :witch: to come now :cry:

:hug:

Maybe it's sympathy for my 8 days late. Give it 3 more days and the :witch: will fly. 

I was greatly amused at my brain/body connection during this past month. I thought I should be because :witch: was 8 days late, but it took the doctor telling me :bfn: to really let my brain/body to give it up. 

DH was actually getting excited. I told him if that was the case, then maybe we should start trying right away, and he still said "no"


----------



## Sambatiki

lcrepka said:


> :hug:
> 
> Maybe it's sympathy for my 8 days late. Give it 3 more days and the :witch: will fly.
> 
> I was greatly amused at my brain/body connection during this past month. I thought I should be because :witch: was 8 days late, but it took the doctor telling me :bfn: to really let my brain/body to give it up.
> 
> DH was actually getting excited. I told him if that was the case, then maybe we should start trying right away, and he still said "no"

Thats soooo unfair!!! Going to re-test on friday if still no show then make an appointment to see docs if nothing by monday!!


----------



## Sambatiki

Dizzy - Thanks so much hun. How is the pregnancy going??


----------



## LeaArr

Sambatiki said:


> *Thats soooo unfair!!! *Going to re-test on friday if still no show then make an appointment to see docs if nothing by monday!!


You're telling me :rofl:


----------



## Sambatiki

Hi Girls,

Had the worst night last night... Didn't get to sleep until gone 4am. I think I must have cried myself to sleep. Still no sign of AF, which is really getting me down.... I didn't realise quite how disappointed I was with the :bfn: until I had time to think about it all. Was missing my angel so much too...... :cry:
Sorry to be so negative, just wishing :witch: would turn up, then maybe my hormones would settle and I wouldn't be quite so emotional. :cry:


----------



## porkpie1981

Sambatiki said:


> Hi Girls,
> 
> Had the worst night last night... Didn't get to sleep until gone 4am. I think I must have cried myself to sleep. Still no sign of AF, which is really getting me down.... I didn't realise quite how disappointed I was with the :bfn: until I had time to think about it all. Was missing my angel so much too...... :cry:
> Sorry to be so negative, just wishing :witch: would turn up, then maybe my hormones would settle and I wouldn't be quite so emotional. :cry:

:hug:
I also have days like that


----------



## Sambatiki

Porkpie - I really thought I had it all under control. I feel so angry with my body for doing this to me :cry: Thanks for listening chickadee :hug:


----------



## NickyT75

Aw sweetheart - just wanted to give you a massive :hug::hug::hug::hug::hug::hug::hug::hug:

I wonder if it's normal for our cycles to get a bit longer after mc? I know your last one was on time tho wasn't it?

Im confused coz i assumed they would be back to normal following the 1st :witch: ??

it's so cruel if your body is playing tricks on you :cry: but try not to get too down yet... the HGC levels could be building up inside you as we speak!

(I really hope so hun :hugs:) xx


----------



## golcarlilly

:hugs::hugs::hugs: Dont know what to say really except :hugs:


----------



## Sambatiki

Thanks so much girls!!! Don't know what I'd do with out you!!! :hug:
Need to give myself a kick up the a**e and stop feeling sorry for myself. But I am sure you all now hard that can be sometimes!! :rofl:


----------



## porkpie1981

Sambatiki said:


> Porkpie - I really thought I had it all under control. I feel so angry with my body for doing this to me :cry: Thanks for listening chickadee :hug:

I really felt like shite last note as my sil is preggers. Don get me wrong im soooo happy for her as its her 1st child. She had a mc in january and then 2 weeks later i was preggers (felt really ackward when ur preggers and sum1 has just had a mc). Then i had a mc at the end of april(well blighted ovum at 12 weeks so had a D & C). Now she is 8 weeks preggers and all i wanted to do was cry as i just thought to myself that i wasnt anymore. But ive cheered up now as i know i will be soon


----------



## Sambatiki

Porkpie - Glad you are feeling bit more positive today!!


----------



## Sambatiki

Morning,

So I couldn't resist testing again!! And guess what another BIG FAT :bfn:. So Ive promised myself that Im defo not going to do anymore. Please send me :witch: dust!!! I promise its the only time I'll ask for it!! :rofl:


----------



## porkpie1981

Sambatiki said:


> Morning,
> 
> So I couldn't resist testing again!! And guess what another BIG FAT :bfn:. So Ive promised myself that Im defo not going to do anymore. Please send me :witch: dust!!! I promise its the only time I'll ask for it!! :rofl:

i would leave it a few days then test. This month im testing every other day(IF I CAN PULL MYSELF AWAY FROM THE TESTS)


----------



## Sambatiki

DING DONG THE :witch: is here!!!!! 
SO SO SO SO HAPPY RELIEVED EXCITED!!! :congrats: Bit gutted but now I might be able to sleep tonight!!! :rofl:

Just wondering do you have shares in :test:s!! :rofl:


----------



## maccy

Just popping back to check on you Kerry ah hun so glad she's come at last, I was feeling the same on the weekend, damn hormones!!!! Hope things settle down for you now hun, never know we may get that BFP by the time next month comes. x


----------



## Sambatiki

Hi Maccy,

Thanks hun, Im not going to be TTC again now til August. But that we hopefully mean we'll still get to be in the 1st Tri together!! 

Hows the TTC going?? Hope you get your :bfp: this cycle... fingers crossed... 

P.S I miss you over here :cry:... I will be spying on you in TTC :rofl:


----------



## NickyT75

Sambatiki said:


> DING DONG THE :witch: is here!!!!!
> SO SO SO SO HAPPY RELIEVED EXCITED!!! :congrats: Bit gutted but now I might be able to sleep tonight!!! :rofl:
> 
> Just wondering do you have shares in :test:s!! :rofl:

Hiya hun :hugs:

Well the :witch: finally decided to put in an appearance did she?? how dare she be late - Evil old hag! :hissy: (wish I could write a letter of complaint to her superiors... It amounts to GROSS misconduct IMHO)

At least you're not being left in limbo now tho eh? Im sure next month will fly past seeing as you have Global Gathering to look forward to.

I hope you are feeling OK? xx


----------



## Sambatiki

Hiya Nicky

Yes she's here alright. The most painful :witch: ever!!! Sat at my desk in pain!!! Nevermind small price to pay for a decent nights sleep!! :rofl: Just wondering was your 2nd AF like mine??? Late and painful.


----------



## golcarlilly

Just popped back on to check up on everyone :blush: (can't keep away!)

Kerry hope the :witch: has a short visit :hugs:


----------



## Sambatiki

Thanks hunny..... Still missing ya :cry: Its quiet without you..


----------



## LeaArr

YAY :witch: :happydance:


----------



## Sambatiki

Thanks hunny!!!


----------



## Chris77

Good Morning Girls! :hi:

Sam, hope the :witch: has a short visit. The :witch: just left me the other day


----------



## porkpie1981

Sambatiki said:


> Hiya Nicky
> 
> Yes she's here alright. The most painful :witch: ever!!! Sat at my desk in pain!!! Nevermind small price to pay for a decent nights sleep!! :rofl: Just wondering was your 2nd AF like mine??? Late and painful.

my 2nd one was also late and heavy 2:hugs:


----------



## Sambatiki

Porkpie - Thats reassured me abit, this one is sooo painful just took some nurofen though so should kick in soon. How you feeling today hun??


----------



## porkpie1981

Sambatiki said:


> Porkpie - Thats reassured me abit, this one is sooo painful just took some nurofen though so should kick in soon. How you feeling today hun??

ok today! Lost 2lbs at ww so :happydance: I had it start then turn to spotting then back real heavy:cry: Im hoping this one wont be as bad (thats if i dont get a :bfp::rofl:


----------



## Kat.

im 3 days late and took a test today but BFN. confused. it feels like im gonna be expecting AF so i guess i'll just have to wait. 
:(


----------



## porkpie1981

Kat. said:


> im 3 days late and took a test today but BFN. confused. it feels like im gonna be expecting AF so i guess i'll just have to wait.
> :(

R u usually regular?


----------



## Kat.

porkpie1981 said:


> R u usually regular?


yeah i am regular, well i say this before i went back on the pill earlier this year for a few months i was, but i came off the pill last month and im now 3 days past my period due date (going by my normal 29 day cycle). if this makes sense? not really used to all the abreiveiations atm.

Ive stil not had my period, i keep thinking it will be later or tomorrow. I guess we'll see.


----------



## Sambatiki

Hi Kat,

Its soooo frustrating isn't it. I hope that :witch: comes soon or even better you get a :bfp:. Don't worry about all the abbv's you'll soon get used to them!! Its like a whole new language on here :rofl: There is an abbv's thread if you get stuck.

Ohhh also WELCOME TREACLE!!!! Hope you enjoy it here. There are some wonderful ppl here!!

:hug:

Kerry


----------



## Kat.

the :witch: came this morning....damn that :witch: :hissy:

looks like i might be sticking around on here fo rsupport for the forseeable future then. you seem very nice so thats not a problem :hug:


----------



## Sambatiki

We're not all that bad here!!! 
When will you be TTC???


----------



## porkpie1981

Kat. said:


> the :witch: came this morning....damn that :witch: :hissy:
> 
> looks like i might be sticking around on here fo rsupport for the forseeable future then. you seem very nice so thats not a problem :hug:

:hugs:


----------



## Kat.

Sambatiki said:


> We're not all that bad here!!!
> When will you be TTC???

as soon as possible really. its only now weve actually say we are TTC after years of not actually "trying" but just seeing what happens.

Even though :witch: came friday, its been very light and almost stopped. not like my usual :witch: at all. im having slight cramps too at the moment. Do you think i could be preganant as my af is different to normal?
silly question i know!


----------



## Sambatiki

Kat - Anything is possible Ive heard alsorts of stories on here!!! If you are unsure :test:!!


----------



## porkpie1981

Sambatiki said:


> Kat - Anything is possible Ive heard alsorts of stories on here!!! If you are unsure :test:!!

I 2nd this


----------



## Sambatiki

I 3rd this!! :rofl:

Kat - Any news???


----------



## Kat.

has everyone got shares in pg tests?? cos if not, looks like we will be needing it!!

:rofl:


----------



## Kat.

Sambatiki said:


> I 3rd this!! :rofl:
> 
> Kat - Any news???


i need to go buy another test later. so fingers crosssed.


----------



## Sambatiki

I've got everything crossed for you hun. Even my legs!!!! :rofl:


----------



## porkpie1981

yehhhhh keep us updated


----------



## Kat.

:bfn:

:(

oh well....more fun trying.


----------



## Sambatiki

Kat - Sorry Hun :hug:


----------



## Alchemist

sowwy lovey :-(


----------



## Nicole81

hope it all works out and you are on your way to having a beautiful baby


----------



## Sambatiki

Hi Nicole

Welcome to BNB!!! 

:hug:

Kerry


----------



## porkpie1981

:hugs:


----------



## Sambatiki

Hey Porkpie - how are ya treacle.


----------



## porkpie1981

did another ebay cheapie and only a faint evap line. I just went and bought a double pack of digital (£14.99 in boots, what a rip off). I am holding my pee in as i type. Im aiming for 7 hrs and so far its been 3. I will use one later tonite and if :bfn: then i have 2 ebay cheapies left as im not using my last digi till my :witch: is late! I wish i could post a pic of my nipples on here:rofl: They are really really big and then spotty part around them are poaking out


----------



## Kat.

:rofl: ive got everything crossed for you!!!! :)


----------



## Chris77

Porkpie - Good luck! I hope you get your :bfp:


----------



## porkpie1981

Got a :bfn: this morning but still hopefull


----------



## Sambatiki

Porkpie - replied on your other post


----------



## porkpie1981

Sambatiki said:


> Porkpie - replied on your other post

:rofl: i know i have replyed to so many posts and keep updating them all:rofl:

FOR GOD SAKE GIVE ME MY :bfp: then i can leave this girls alone:rofl:


----------



## Sambatiki

YEAH GOD GIVE PORKPIE HER :bfp:!!! 

My broadband has been activated!!! :happydance: :headspin: :happydance: So i'll be on later to find out the results.

Fingers crossed


----------



## porkpie1981

hehe well i still havent peed and im trying my best to hold on to 7:30 as thats the time i put my wee boy to bed. lol 

I got a :bfn: this morning so im guessing this wont show but i just keep thing god what if them faint colourless lines rny evaps.:rofl:


----------

